#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  لوپ برای تعمیرات برد

## m-aboli

سلام نیاز به مشورت خرید لوپ دارم و میخوام زیر لوپ کار تعمیراتی انجام بدم و فاصله مناسبی برای کار داشته باشه .
ایا از این چشمی ها( 2 چشمی ) خوبه یا از این ها که مانیتور داره یا به مانیتور وصل میشه ؟
خودم از طرفدار اینها هستم که مانیتور داره هستم .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی فرمایید

----------

*calami*,*javamobira*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## javamobira

> سلام نیاز به مشورت خرید لوپ دارم و میخوام زیر لوپ کار تعمیراتی انجام بدم و فاصله مناسبی برای کار داشته باشه .
> ایا از این چشمی ها( 2 چشمی ) خوبه یا از این ها که مانیتور داره یا به مانیتور وصل میشه ؟
> خودم از طرفدار اینها هستم که مانیتور داره هستم .
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی فرمایید



با سلام به همکار عزیز اگر مشکل مالی ندارید بهترین گزینه نوع دو چشمی است چون هیچ کدام از لوپ های دیگر (به غیر  دو چشمی ها)نمی تواند کار ان را انجام دهد حتی دیجیتال های با مانیتور یا بی مانیتور گران قیمت

----------

*Nik andish*,*parviz407*

----------


## G_shayan_H

سلام شما میتوانید لوپ های جدید سه چشمی تهیه کنید که بعد در صورت نیاز بتوانید دوربین های باکیفیت مخصوص لوپ را به آن اضافه کنید 
دوربین این لوپ ها در بعضی مدل ها 4k هم هستند که نسبت به مدل های که سر خود مانیتور و دوربین دارند کیفیت فاحشی دارند

----------


## m-aboli

ممنون

----------

*javamobira*

----------

